# 7 dpo symptoms- please post yours!



## ttc4number1

I'm 7 DPO and a POAS addict- I've had 2 BFN's (one of 5DPO and one of 6DPO) Please post your 7 DPO symptoms and tell me when you got your BFP! I need new friends on here!


----------



## olivetree83

Hi! I am at 8dpo right now. I haven't felt much of anything other than hope! 

I have tender bb's, sore nipples, watery cm, i've been tired (but i also haven't been sleeping very well) and that's about it. 

You should know that you aren't considered pregnant until implantation occurs which normally takes place around 7-10DPO. It takes your fertilized egg around six days to travel down your fallopian tube and implant so you'll never get a BFP testing before 7-10DPO so to be safe I'd always at least wait to test after 10DPO!

Good luck! 

Feeling anything so far?


----------



## hjav26

I'm 7 dpo today and I have:

heartburn (heartburn since ovulation day) 
constipated the last few days. Hard to go and only little comes out (SORRY)
gassiness (since 2 dpo)
a little nauseous (maybe from the heartburn)
little twinges in the lower abdomen area but might be from gas

that's it for me for now.


----------



## Sweedot

Hi All, I am either 7 or 8 dpo today, I had mostly gas and indigestion up until today and today I have cramps...

had a temp dip yesterday and day before, temp is back up today.

neg HPT this am, however, almost positive OPK!

It was super dark on the left side of the test line and then faded a little, I checked with POAS.COM and they said to go by the darkest part of the test line, so by there definition it is a positive opk!


----------



## ttc4number1

Thanks girls- here's it for me so far: I BD'd 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th, 13th, 14th, 15th, 16th, 17th, 18th, 19th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, 25th and 26th of January. My last period was on December 28th and lasted 4 days. I have a 37 day cycle and think I ovulated this month on January 20th or 21st. Here are my symptoms:

January 20th and January 21st- CRAMPING (ovulation cramps, i believe)

January 24th (4DPO)- Tight feeling in upper stomach (like it feels when you just got done running a long distance), bb's a little sore, feeling tired.

January 25th (5DPO)-BFN :( i know, it's too early but i'm a serious POAS addict.

January 26th (6DPO)- Runny nose, burning feeling in stomach, mid backs sore, bb's still hurting, another BFN :(

January 27th (7DPO)- Early morning cramps down low. 

-I'm not seeing ANY CM on the toilet paper or anything...i guess that's a bad sign. What does everyone think about my symptoms, etc? HELP!


----------



## Sweedot

hjav26 said:


> I'm 7 dpo today and I have:
> 
> heartburn (heartburn since ovulation day)
> constipated the last few days. Hard to go and only little comes out (SORRY)
> gassiness (since 2 dpo)
> a little nauseous (maybe from the heartburn)
> little twinges in the lower abdomen area but might be from gas
> 
> that's it for me for now.

WOW, I just read your comment, and that is exactly me! gassy and horrid heartburn since ovulation!

ugh!


----------



## ttc4number1

Goodluck to yall- hopefully this is OUR month! This is only my 2nd month TTC, but it seems like it's been FOREVER! I bought 12 ICs on ebay, and hopefully i won't feel near AS bad about my POAS addiction- lol! I just wish I could fast forward a few days, or knew if my symptoms were just normal symptoms of post-ovulation and i'm just seeming to notice them now or pregnancy symptoms. Who knows? Hopefully I get lotssssss of baby dust this month!


----------



## Sweedot

ttc4number1 said:


> Goodluck to yall- hopefully this is OUR month! This is only my 2nd month TTC, but it seems like it's been FOREVER! I bought 12 ICs on ebay, and hopefully i won't feel near AS bad about my POAS addiction- lol! I just wish I could fast forward a few days, or knew if my symptoms were just normal symptoms of post-ovulation and i'm just seeming to notice them now or pregnancy symptoms. Who knows? Hopefully I get lotssssss of baby dust this month!

Good Luck,

I bought 50 IC tests lol, off of Amazon! so yeah I guess 12 isn't so bad!

I'm in my 5th cycle ttc number 1, we were NTNP for a few months prior to that, but we have been really trying for 5 months now!

I turn 25 on Feb 6th, so this would be a wonderful suprise!


----------



## ttc4number1

That's awesome i'll be 23 in April- I'm hoping this can be a Valentines Day present for me- a wonderful BFP ;)


----------



## hjav26

Sweedot said:


> hjav26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 7 dpo today and I have:
> 
> heartburn (heartburn since ovulation day)
> constipated the last few days. Hard to go and only little comes out (SORRY)
> gassiness (since 2 dpo)
> a little nauseous (maybe from the heartburn)
> little twinges in the lower abdomen area but might be from gas
> 
> that's it for me for now.
> 
> WOW, I just read your comment, and that is exactly me! gassy and horrid heartburn since ovulation!
> 
> ugh!Click to expand...

Just like one of the ladies that posted, my CM is pretty dry. Nothing on my undies, but when I the internal check...the CM that is there is like specks on my finger (TMI i know sorry LOL) -- like crumbly almost...I'm hoping that my symptoms are a good sign even if my CM is not really there :(


----------



## ttc4number1

HJav...that's EXACTLY what my CM is like!


----------



## hjav26

Well, I sure hope we're on the right track huh? :) Baby dust to us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## catcatcat

Ive got 2 ltl ones and had a mc in dec, on a never ending 2ww as continued ttc without waiting for a af to wk out dates so im just bding and doing a ptest every 2 wks, its driving me mad. The first major symptoms i had by 10 dpo with 3 previous pregnancies is blue veins in boobs are more obvious and slight lightheadedness. Im currently imagining loads of symptoms by thinking about it too much grrrrr good luck


----------



## ttc4number1

Thank you! Good luck to you too! My BB's have been sooo sore- but my pregnancy test was negative this morning. Is it possible for them to be sore this soon?? I need some kind of hope!


----------



## mal79

finally someone who has a similiar cycle!
im in the same boat as. we'll see no major dpo symptoms except
some tightness around my abdomen area (but could be
just from what I ate today - lol) I've also been feeling nauseated the past
two days, but again it could be nothin.

good luck to both of us!


----------



## mal79

oh I did notice cm two days ago, but wasn't sure if that was anything,


----------



## catcatcat

the most annoying thing is that pms in the wk before af is same as the pregnancy symptoms. you will get deffinate symptoms by wk 5 usually. I didnt get any real changes till 19 wks with my first baby tho. look for things to do to occupy yourself. the best times are when you forget about it and then suddenly remember your period is late x


----------



## newzealand

> You should know that you aren't considered pregnant until implantation occurs which normally takes place around 7-10DPO. It takes your fertilized egg around six days to travel down your fallopian tube and implant so you'll never get a BFP testing before 7-10DPO so to be safe I'd always at least wait to test after 10DPO!
> 
> 
> Not true, woman have had BFP as early as 6dpo, I myself had Implantation cramps at 4dpo then a BFP at 7dpo.Click to expand...


----------



## newzealand

meh I messed the quote thing up!!!


----------



## ttc4number1

I'm 10 or 11 DPO now- still BFN's UGHHH!


----------



## Sweedot

I'm 11 dpo, I just went to the bathroom and there was loads of CM!!! LOADS OF IT.

It was stringy and watery, a bit egg whitish with a bit of creamy cm mixed in there....weird!!!!!

BFN's so far though


----------



## ttc4number1

Sweetdot- hopefully that's your sweet little baby making it's way in there :) i wish i had something like that happen to me!! I'm jealous- lol!


----------



## Sweedot

i've lost faith in getting pregnant, lol!!!

to top it all, i held my pee all day, and did a clear blue easy and it came up with a super thin line....but ive been reading that means BFN and that its a defect or an evap...
it was blue and did come up in the time frame, but i couldnt retest because my pee was too weak after that!

i'm fed up, I almost can't wait for this cycle to be over, the cramps have intensified too!


----------



## ttc4number1

OMG sounds like a BFP to me


----------



## MrsK

Just wanted to let you guys know... I got a BFP on 9dpo.. but I didn't have ANY CM at ALL until about 13dpo. So no CM isn't always a bad sign, from my experience!


----------



## Sweedot

I'm either 12 or 13 dpo, cramps have intensified slowly since 7/8 dpo, so this has been a tough tww.
I peed into a cup this am for fmu test but it was too pale and I didn't want yo waste my last two good tests.
If I'm 13 dpo, I'm due tomorrow.
My temp is still up compared to last month, when it dropped quite a but, but...if I am 12 dpo, it would be right...

No more cm since that brief episode yesterday, which was weird...

I did two clear blues yesterday, both of them had that weird line and shadow thing happen, I dipped an frer in the same pee but it's bfn for sure.

Just waiting for tomorrow now.


----------



## embryo

newzealand said:


> You should know that you aren't considered pregnant until implantation occurs which normally takes place around 7-10DPO. It takes your fertilized egg around six days to travel down your fallopian tube and implant so you'll never get a BFP testing before 7-10DPO so to be safe I'd always at least wait to test after 10DPO!
> 
> 
> Not true, woman have had BFP as early as 6dpo, I myself had Implantation cramps at 4dpo then a BFP at 7dpo.
> 
> It could possibly due to an early ovulation.OPK's and Ov pains are not 100% reliable.Sometimes an extra ovum is released at some part of the cycle,which we might not be aware of.Implantation cramps are not specific either.
> 
> An ovum cannot get fertilized,traverse the tube,implant and produce enough HCG to produce a BFP in 6 days.A fertilized ovum undergoes a series of cell divisions to form the blastocyst which implants successfully only on a lining thats adequately thick,that is >7 mm at least and it requires some time after ovulation.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mal79

MrsK said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know... I got a BFP on 9dpo.. but I didn't have ANY CM at ALL until about 13dpo. So no CM isn't always a bad sign, from my experience!

congrats! yay!


----------



## HockeyMom

Hi ladies...I am pulling for all of you to get your :BFP:!!!!

Here's my lil story....long irregular cycles w/ other issues. I have been doing everything to try to see if I am even o'ing. CBFM never showed a peak, but was using back up strips. I took a look at my strips to see if there was a diff and looking back it looked like the 24th (CD17) I may have o'd. strips show 2 days w/ a SLIGHTLY darker line...but not totally matching--but darker than what it has been. On the 23rd i noticed a (TMI) pinky smear on my TP. Didn't think anything of it (cudda been ov bleedin).

This past Sunday which would be oh (if I go according to the above) roughly 7dpo...a brown discharge in my drawers. LOL. TOTALLY caught of guard cuz I have never seen that before! It lasted late Sunday into Monday---w/ just a little on a liner. No flow no red...nothing like my usual stuff (typically VERY HEAVY and cloty). I tested Monday just for the hell of it-:dohh:of course :bfn: then again yesterday w/ fmu...and :bfn:. :shrug:

Symptoms: Full, Gassy, a lil dizzy, stuffy & ok a lil :twisted:. That's it. I think in the last 2 months I had more symptoms than now when I actually think I have a chance of being PG. LOL.

I know it could be early but I told myself I am going to hold off until next week!

Feel free to write I am all for buddying up. I am just going to TRY to sit tight and not test again, don't want another let down. LOL. BUMP & LUCK LADIES!

:dust:

:muaha:


----------



## Phantom710

Hey! I'm 7DPO right now and I'm going CRAZY. 

I'm an avid youtube vlogger and i'm even doing crafts and things when i'm not at work to keep my mind off of it, but it still wanders. 

This is my first TTC Cycle

(sorry for TMI but here are my symptoms)

1DPO- gassy
2DPO-gassy more (I know tmi, but really
3DPO- still gassy. not passing gas really, just feeling like i need to
4DPO- omg...you guessed it.. gassy
5DPO- gassy, and mood swings
6DPO-frequent urination, gassy, STARVING, mood swings (poor dh). weird...hot flash like things. my face and neck will just heat up til where they feel like they're burning, then cool down
7DPO- heartburn, gassy, frequent urination, & more hotflashes


----------



## armywife4life

I'm 7 dpo and have been having all kinds of symptoms! Nausea, bloated (my sons preschool teacher asked me if I was pregnant yeaterday..lol), tired, lots of cramping and twinges since 4 dpo but not anything today oddly, excessive saliva, backache, palms of my hands are red and splotchy. I too a hpt yesterday around 5pm and immediately got at bfp, granted the line was thinner and not as dark as the control but definitely there...i was super excited..tested this morning twice and both were bfn!!! I'm so discouraged now!


----------



## Nolly

armywife4life said:


> I'm 7 dpo and have been having all kinds of symptoms! Nausea, bloated (my sons preschool teacher asked me if I was pregnant yeaterday..lol), tired, lots of cramping and twinges since 4 dpo but not anything today oddly, excessive saliva, backache, palms of my hands are red and splotchy. I too a hpt yesterday around 5pm and immediately got at bfp, granted the line was thinner and not as dark as the control but definitely there...i was super excited..tested this morning twice and both were bfn!!! I'm so discouraged now!

I posted on your other thread hun!!! I hope I am right!


----------



## mal79

HockeyMom said:


> Hi ladies...I am pulling for all of you to get your :BFP:!!!!
> 
> Here's my lil story....long irregular cycles w/ other issues. I have been doing everything to try to see if I am even o'ing. CBFM never showed a peak, but was using back up strips. I took a look at my strips to see if there was a diff and looking back it looked like the 24th (CD17) I may have o'd. strips show 2 days w/ a SLIGHTLY darker line...but not totally matching--but darker than what it has been. On the 23rd i noticed a (TMI) pinky smear on my TP. Didn't think anything of it (cudda been ov bleedin).
> 
> This past Sunday which would be oh (if I go according to the above) roughly 7dpo...a brown discharge in my drawers. LOL. TOTALLY caught of guard cuz I have never seen that before! It lasted late Sunday into Monday---w/ just a little on a liner. No flow no red...nothing like my usual stuff (typically VERY HEAVY and cloty). I tested Monday just for the hell of it-:dohh:of course :bfn: then again yesterday w/ fmu...and :bfn:. :shrug:
> 
> Symptoms: Full, Gassy, a lil dizzy, stuffy & ok a lil :twisted:. That's it. I think in the last 2 months I had more symptoms than now when I actually think I have a chance of being PG. LOL.
> 
> I know it could be early but I told myself I am going to hold off until next week!
> 
> Feel free to write I am all for buddying up. I am just going to TRY to sit tight and not test again, don't want another let down. LOL. BUMP & LUCK LADIES!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :muaha:

I'm in the same boat. saw brown cm (slight) 
constanly dizzzy nauseated and irritable. 
expecting af in 2days. 
gonna wait till end of next week to test 

good luck!


----------



## armywife4life

Nolly said:


> armywife4life said:
> 
> 
> I'm 7 dpo and have been having all kinds of symptoms! Nausea, bloated (my sons preschool teacher asked me if I was pregnant yeaterday..lol), tired, lots of cramping and twinges since 4 dpo but not anything today oddly, excessive saliva, backache, palms of my hands are red and splotchy. I too a hpt yesterday around 5pm and immediately got at bfp, granted the line was thinner and not as dark as the control but definitely there...i was super excited..tested this morning twice and both were bfn!!! I'm so discouraged now!
> 
> I posted on your other thread hun!!! I hope I am right!Click to expand...

I tried to reply but my phone is stupid lol. My sil said the same thing yall did and I thought she was just trying to be nice but it makes sense cuz with both my kids I only got positives at night and same with my mc/ectpic in october. So...im gonna wait until friday and test again. The negative test is now positive (yeah I dug it out of the trash 4 hrs later lol)but I know I can't trust that lol


----------



## HockeyMom

mal79 said:


> HockeyMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...I am pulling for all of you to get your :BFP:!!!!
> 
> Here's my lil story....long irregular cycles w/ other issues. I have been doing everything to try to see if I am even o'ing. CBFM never showed a peak, but was using back up strips. I took a look at my strips to see if there was a diff and looking back it looked like the 24th (CD17) I may have o'd. strips show 2 days w/ a SLIGHTLY darker line...but not totally matching--but darker than what it has been. On the 23rd i noticed a (TMI) pinky smear on my TP. Didn't think anything of it (cudda been ov bleedin).
> 
> This past Sunday which would be oh (if I go according to the above) roughly 7dpo...a brown discharge in my drawers. LOL. TOTALLY caught of guard cuz I have never seen that before! It lasted late Sunday into Monday---w/ just a little on a liner. No flow no red...nothing like my usual stuff (typically VERY HEAVY and cloty). I tested Monday just for the hell of it-:dohh:of course :bfn: then again yesterday w/ fmu...and :bfn:. :shrug:
> 
> Symptoms: Full, Gassy, a lil dizzy, stuffy & ok a lil :twisted:. That's it. I think in the last 2 months I had more symptoms than now when I actually think I have a chance of being PG. LOL.
> 
> I know it could be early but I told myself I am going to hold off until next week!
> 
> Feel free to write I am all for buddying up. I am just going to TRY to sit tight and not test again, don't want another let down. LOL. BUMP & LUCK LADIES!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> I'm in the same boat. saw brown cm (slight)
> constanly dizzzy nauseated and irritable.
> expecting af in 2days.
> gonna wait till end of next week to test
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks so much Mal!!! I appreciate it! I know...just trying to keep a good spin on things...CONGRATS Armywife!:happydance:


----------



## emuuu

good luck sweetdot, i'm 25 on the 7th, fingers crossed!!


----------



## bettyboop12

Sweedot said:


> hjav26 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 7 dpo today and I have:
> 
> heartburn (heartburn since ovulation day)
> constipated the last few days. Hard to go and only little comes out (SORRY)
> gassiness (since 2 dpo)
> a little nauseous (maybe from the heartburn)
> little twinges in the lower abdomen area but might be from gas
> 
> that's it for me for now.
> 
> WOW, I just read your comment, and that is exactly me! gassy and horrid heartburn since ovulation!
> 
> ugh!Click to expand...

:thumbup::winkwink:
Yes exactly same for me Im 7dpo and really bad heartburn and food keeps returning t say hello all day long!! Are either of you pregnant? Id live to know Im hoping Im not reading to much into it because i really hope i am!!


----------

